# Vorsicherung FI Schutzschalter



## mitchih (11 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich grüble gerade ein wenig über eine Elektroverteilung die ich ändern soll.

Ich habe ingesamt 6 FI`s Typ: ABB F204A  40A/0,03A. 

Vor den FI`s sitzt nun ein Neozed Block  mit Sicherungen 50A.

Die ganze Verteilung ist mit 63A NH Sicherungen abgesichert. Somit ist der Selektivitätsfaktor von 1,6 auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht gegeben.

Des weiteren Frage ich mich ob es zulässig ist den FI ständig mit 50A zu belasten? Auf dem FI ist zwar eine Schmelzsicherung mit 100A gezeichnet, aber diese dient doch nur für den Fall eines Kurzschlussen, das dann die Kontakte nicht verkleben bzw. beschädigt werden.

Hinter den FI`s hängen z.B. Lüftungsanlagen, Heizungen, Steckdosen. Aufgrund der Anzahl der Stromkreise hinter dem FI ist es ohne Probleme möglich, die 50A zu erreichen. Wenn mann z.B. alle Steckdosen max. belasten würde.

Kann jemand eine Aussage machen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Mai 2014)

Die FI,s sollten meine Meinung nach MAX 40A abgesichert werden.

Mann rechnet eigentlich niemals mit volle Belastung. Dafür gibt es Gleichzeitigkeit Faktoren. 1 für Dauerbelastung und 1 für Einschaltströmen.

Mit 40 A Vorsicherung passt auch dein 1,6 für die Selektivität gut.

Bram


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Mai 2014)

40/0.03

Die 40A sind m.W. der *Bemessungsnennstrom* d.h. es muss sichergestellt werden, dass dieser im Regelfall nicht überschritten wird.
Ergo: 40A (o.kleiner) Vorsichern.
Das Pictogramm mit der sicherung und der 100 beziehen sich auf das Nennabschaltvermögen, in diesem Fall 100kA und hben was mit den Netzeigenschaften zu tun (Innenwiderstand, Schleifenimpedanz und so'n scheiß)


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2014)

Wenn deine Berechnung stimmt, hast du ein echtes Problem mit dem Summenstrom.
Ich würde das machen, was jeder Elektriker machen sollte: Messen.
Wenn dann deine echten Werte hast, kannst du neu rechnen.
Welche 50A Sicherungen sind eigentlich verbaut? Träge oder flink?


bike


----------



## gersch (11 Mai 2014)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann:
*ist der Fi-Typ keiner für eine erhöhte thermische Belastbarkeit (siehe Anhang)
*das heißt wenn beim vorgeschalteten Überstromschutzorgan (=LSS, Sicherung) der Nichtauslösestrom (je nach Typ) ca. das 1,5 fache beträgt, dann dürften bei einer 40A Vorsicherung beim oben angegebenen Typ im worst case (je nach Vorsicherung) ca. 60A für eine Stunde (Zeit für den Nichtauslösestrom) fließen.
D. h. konkret für dich: 
1) auf ca. 1,5 (=Faktor Nichtauslösestrom Vorsicherung) des FI-Nennwertes vorsichern (entspricht irgendwo 40/1,5=26,6A) entspricht in deinem Fall 25A
2) einen FI mit erhöhter thermischen Belastbarkeit nehmen (siehe Anhang), welcher dann mit 40A vorsicherbar lt. Datenblatt ist
3) einen FI mit eingebautem thermischen Auslöser nehmen, dann ist die vorgeschaltete Sicherung nur mehr für den Kurzschlussschutz

In der Praxis hat sich gezeigt, dass zwischen FI Pkt 1) und FI Pkt 2) nur ein Preisunterschied von ein paar Euronen besteht.
Wenn die FI-Schutzschalter nicht mehr umgetauscht werden können bleibt nur Pkt 1) übrig.
Anhang: Auszug aus 2 ABB Datenblättern
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 02_Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen.pdf


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Gut. Aus der Praxis wird hier ehr die Warschienlichkeit berücksichtigt. Also der Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor irgendwo mit 0,5-0,7 genommen.
Ansonst eben FI 63/0,03. Allerdings ehr unwarscheinlich das dies benötigt wird.

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht, alle Stromkreise gleichzeitig voll zu belasten.
Da wohl kaum dies eintritt...

Ach ja, ich denke das die 50 Vorsicherungen 50A Gl sind. Die Selektivität dürfte allerdings wirklich Grenzwertig sein, da man sagt, 2 Sicherungsgrößen runter. Also 35A.
 Würde bei 1,2-facher Überlast mit 42A noch in der Toleranz liegen.
Also wenn der Platz gegeben ist, evtl noch ein FI dazu bauen, und ein paar Stromkreise darauf legen.
Hat dann auch den Vorteil, dass wieder ein geringerer Teil ausfällt bei einem Fehler.
Die 100A könnten aber auch auf Max Strom bei Phasenschienenverdrahtung hinweisen. Kenne das von Hager. Da sind die sicherungen auf max 100A ausgelegt. ansonst sind die Gängigen Größen 6 und 10KA Stoßstrom ausgelegt. 100KA sind da schon ehr Schmelzsicherungen.


----------



## mitchih (11 Mai 2014)

Hallo, danke für die Tips, also ich habe ja schon 50a vor jedem FI 50Agl. Mir geht es nur darum ob ich zwingend 35a einsetzen muss, um den Fi vor Überlast zu schützen ?. Möglich ist das schon da der nen Strom über den Fi bei max 27 a liegt (gemessen ) 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2014)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Tips, also ich habe ja schon 50a vor jedem FI 50Agl. Mir geht es nur darum ob ich zwingend 35a einsetzen muss, um den Fi vor Überlast zu schützen ?. Möglich ist das schon da der nen Strom über den Fi bei max 27 a liegt (gemessen )
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Eine Vorsicherung ist  doch nicht wegen Überlast installiert.
Damit die auslöst muss die Überlast schon gewaltig sein.
Und dann wird es interessant, denn wenn dann 2 Phasen sich um die Leistung raufen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass derjenige, der die Verteilung gebaut hat, gerechnet hat. 
Wenn du jetzt die Vorsicherungen änderst und etwas zum Stillstand, dann wird man dich, so denke ich, fragen, warum es auf einmal nicht mehr geht.

Sind die 63A gemeinsam für deine FI?
So habe ich es verstanden und wenn dem so ist ist dein Problem etwas anders gelagt.


bike


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Nun ja. Durch 2 Phasen die da rangeln, ist abgedeckt durch die 6 bzw 10KA, die der FI abkann.
27A nach Vorsicherung, da würde also schon 35A reichen. War das in Spitzenlast?
Also bei Hausinstallationen, da kenne ich auch alte Häuser, die sind nur mit 35A ab Hausanschluss abgesichert, und da gabs auch nie Probleme.


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2014)

nade schrieb:


> Nun ja. Durch 2 Phasen die da rangeln, ist abgedeckt durch die 6 bzw 10KA, die der FI abkann.



Das war auch eher als Joke angedacht.
Der TE schreibt von FIs und 63A Zuleitung, an dem Punkt hängt es bei mir.

Ich würde messen und zusammenzählen, was da angeschlossen ist.
Die Gleichzeitigkeit klären und dann kann man entscheiden, ob die Auslegung ausreichend ist.


bike


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2014)

Wie geschrieben Bike, das wird denk ich kein Problem Darstellen. Je FI auf dauer 40A, drüber hinaus wirds wohl gesammt ehr die vorsicherungen raushauen. Zudem wird hier ein 4*16A mit 63A abgesichert, und hinter dem Zähler gehts dann mit 50A weiter über mehrere FI´s. So wie ich es verstanden habe.


----------



## mitchih (12 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

danke ich versuchs nochmals zu erklären:

Die 4 FI`s sind zur Trennung der Stromkreise, damit nicht der gesamte Komplex Tot ist wenn irgendwo ein Fehler ist. 

Hinter den FI`s sind dann diverse Sicherungen, so das theoretisch je Phase mehr wie 40A belastet werden können. Das ist aber in der Praxis wie schon erwähnt kaum zu erfüllen, wenn dann muss man es schon bewusst machen.

Andere FI`s wollte ich nicht einbauen. Ich soll nur eine kleine Änderung an der elektrischen Anlage vornehmen, will aber nachher nicht den schwarzen Peter haben. 

Das wenn ich alle 4 FI`s Voll belaste meine 63A nicht ausreichend wären leuchtet mir auch ein. Aber der Summenstrom ist nicht das Problem, es geht lediglich darum ob die 50A Vorsicherung rein aus elektrotechnischer Sicht zugelassen ist. Wie gesagt es hängen viele Steckdosen hinter den FI`s so das ich ja immer von der maximalen Belastung ausgehen muss. Und die könnte dann in Summe >40A > Nennstrom FI sein.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden  habe darf man den FI nicht dauerhaft überlasten. Die Vorsicherung für  den Kurzschlusschutz darf max. 100A groß sein.
Somit dürfte ich z.B.  Je Phase 3x16A Automat einbauen, wenn ich jedes mal eine CEE Steckdosen  einbaue. (Muss ich hier von einer Gleichzeitigkeit von 1 ausgehen?) Dann  verhindere ich das durch die Anzahl der Anschlusspunkte.
Habe ich  mehr Anschlusspunkte, so muss ich die Überlastung durch meine  Schmelzsicherung abfangen, die dann ergo nicht > Nennstrom FI sein  darf. 
Ist das so korrekt?

Allein der Logik nach würde ich ja  35A Sicherungen vor den FI bauen. Technisch sehe ich da auch keine  Probleme. Ich brauche nur eine gute Begründung.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Mai 2014)

Um mal Kurz bei ein CEE Steckdose zu bleiben.

Wenn darauf steht 16A --> dan MAX 16 A absichern
Wenn darauf steht 32A --> dann MAX 32A absichern

Das gleiche Príncipes gilt auf für der FI Schalter,

In dein fall MAX 40A

bram


----------



## knabi (12 Mai 2014)

mitchih schrieb:


> Allein der Logik nach würde ich ja  35A Sicherungen vor den FI bauen. Technisch sehe ich da auch keine  Probleme. Ich brauche nur eine gute Begründung.



Begründung: Die FIs sind 40A-Typen, es muß durch den Errichter sichergestellt werden, daß der Nennstrom nicht überschritten wird - fertich!
Es gibt übrigens auch 40A-Sicherungen, Du müßtest also nicht mal auf 35A runter...z.B. SIEMENS 5SE2340...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## h0nIg (15 November 2020)

gersch schrieb:


> 1) auf ca. 1,5 (=Faktor Nichtauslösestrom Vorsicherung) des FI-Nennwertes vorsichern (entspricht irgendwo 40/1,5=26,6A) entspricht in deinem Fall 25A



Hi,

ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen. Sehe ich es falsch, wenn hier trotzdem der F204 40A laut ABB mit 35A oder sogar 40A Neozed gG bzgl. Kurzschluss und Überlast vorgesichert werden darf?

https://new.abb.com/low-voltage/de/...gen/vorsicherung-ueberlast-und-back-up-schutz

Viele Grüße


----------



## nade (15 November 2020)

Also... Selbst schon TÜV Prüfer haben bis 50a nichts gesagt. Es muss eben gewährleistet sein dass die Verbraucher den Nennstrom beim Gleichzeitigkeit Faktor nicht überschreiten. Und wenn's in der Industrie verwendet werden soll dann eben ein 63a. Was kostet die tollen.. hätte gerne 4 davon.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0nIg (15 November 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Also... Selbst schon TÜV Prüfer haben bis 50a nichts gesagt. Es muss eben gewährleistet sein dass die Verbraucher den Nennstrom beim Gleichzeitigkeit Faktor nicht überschreiten. Und wenn's in der Industrie verwendet werden soll dann eben ein 63a. Was kostet die tollen.. hätte gerne 4 davon.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk




Es geht mir gar nicht drum, ob die Verbraucher mehr Strom ziehen sondern eher um die Aussage von gersch. Kann eine 35A/40A Neozed den nun vor die 40A ABB FI's vorgeschaltet werden, oder habe ich den zitierten Artikel oben falsch verstanden?


----------



## nade (15 November 2020)

Ja. Es ist dernennstrom abzusichern, der eben nicht größer sein kann als Unterberücksichtigung des Gleichzeitigkeit Faktor aller Verbraucher.


Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0nIg (15 November 2020)

ich hab mir nochmal das Datenblatt von gersch angeschaut und mit dem aktuellen verglichen. Der Artikel von ABB zielt ausschließlich auf die FI's mit erhöhter thermischer Belastbarkeit ab. 

https://new.abb.com/docs/librariesp...tromschutzeinrichtungen.pdf?sfvrsn=9bf4bb13_2

"Fehlerstrom-Schutzschalter F 204A..T, 4-polig, mit Bemessungsstrom vorsicherbar (erhöht thermisch belastbar)"


----------

